# Can't register with an AOL email address...



## Guest

I've tried registering twice using my AOL email address, but the registration email from this forum never arrives. When I registered with my college email address, the registration email arrived immediately. I have never encountered this before.


----------



## Chris Blount

Which e-mail address would you like to use and I will fix you up. However, you are only allowed one account here so pick one of your accounts and I will delete the others.


----------



## Guest

Ok, I registered under Patrick G. originally, with my main email address, which is:
[email protected]


----------



## Chris Blount

Okay Patrick, you are all set. You can now post under your main account and the avatar should work. The other deleted accounts you posted under were automatically converted to "guest" accounts.


----------



## Patrick G.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris Blount

My pleasure and welcome to DBSTalk.Com!


----------

